# Nene Hilario



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm brazilian and I am really happy that Nene will play in NBA. Let me know if anyone have any opinion about him. I use to watch him playing in the brazilian league and in the national team and I can say he have no fear at all...I think he will do some crazy stuff in NBA...Just another question: Anyone know the jersey numbers Nene & Skita will use????


----------

